# Natures gometery



## Fangman (May 18, 2008)

Weeding warning!





And one welcome in the borders.


----------



## abraxas (May 18, 2008)

w00t!


----------



## LaFoto (May 18, 2008)

Every spring I vow to myself NOT to go photograph any dandelions any more.
Every spring I cannot help myself: I go and photograph dandelions... 

You can't NOT be fascinated by a backlit dandelion!


----------



## K_Pugh (May 18, 2008)

Nicely done.

I've never actually taken a photo of one as i can't find one in good condition!.

I think i'd be interesting to see one done with a Lensbaby with a lighter background (grass perhaps).. probably make you dizzy though.


----------



## LaFoto (May 18, 2008)

K_Pugh, you should come to my garden  :roll: ... there's plenty of them ...


----------



## K_Pugh (May 18, 2008)

kids must not run through your garden then, unlike mine lol.

Some people are just lucky.


----------



## Fangman (May 28, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> kids must not run through your garden then, unlike mine lol.
> 
> Some people are just lucky.


Who needs kids - Children of ALL ages can't resist!  This ensures a plentiful supply of "clocks" for next year!   This gave me the idea for the Fairy Clock more recent posting.


----------

